# Wine Stoppers



## kweinert (Jan 22, 2012)

Here are the first two of the set. On the left is zebrawood:

[attachment=1349]

and on the right is a spalted maple burl.

[attachment=1351]

Nothing special, just learning how to do different shapes and as long as the customer is happy I am as well :)

(updated 2nd picture, somehow included the same one twice)


----------



## CodyS (Jan 22, 2012)

looking good!


----------



## boxerman (Jan 22, 2012)

Very nice stoppers.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 24, 2012)

So, I finished another one last night (Guabillo/Brazilian Guava - picture to come) and the hardware came in so I brought in 1 of each type of hardware mated to the blanks to show the person that ordered them. 

I did tell her they needed a little tuning so the hardware and wood mated well but just wanted to show her how they were looking. She loved them.

Then I showed them to my boss (who has ordered pens and lamp pulls before and likes to see what I've done) and she like them so much that she ordered one as well :)


----------



## Kenbo (Jan 25, 2012)

Wow, these are gorgeous. Very nice work.


----------



## kweinert (Jan 25, 2012)

One more, this from Guabillo/Brazilian Guava:

[attachment=1428]

I did the end a little different in this one:

[attachment=1427]

I just need to check - this isn't getting boring is it? Just looking at an amateur's turnings?


----------



## Kevin (Jan 25, 2012)

Ken your turnings are beautiful but your photos are spectacular. I wish I had that knowledge & talent (or a good camera!). 


.


----------



## txpaulie (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Ken your turnings are beautiful but your photos are spectacular. I wish I had that knowledge & talent (or a good camera!).
> 
> 
> .



Hey Kev,
This was/is my fancy set-up...:wacko1:
Of course, my borrowed camera has since been returned to it's rightful owner...
I haven't snapped a pic in months.
I MUST get a camera!
p
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics186.jpg
http://i762.Rule #2/albums/xx265/TXPaulie/pics188.jpg


----------



## kweinert (Jan 31, 2012)

So I picked up a respirator and finished off the Chocolate Heart. Not only did I have the respirator on, I had the shop door open and a 20" box fan blowing out the door :)

I now have 11 of the 12 done. As soon as the FBE blanks come in and I get that one turned I'll just post a picture of the entire set instead of nickle and diming you folks to death.

I found out these are due to be Christmas presents next year and she didn't care if they were all the same so I have 12 different woods with 12 different designs. Gave me a good opportunity to try out different things.

As a result of showing them around work I now have orders for 6 more of them with other folks 'considering' whether they'd like one or not.

I hope my next venture with salt/pepper grinders works out the same way :)


----------



## CodyS (Jan 31, 2012)

I'll be waiting!


----------



## kweinert (Feb 7, 2012)

Well, got the last one turned and thought I'd have time to get the pictures up today. Alas, that is not to be.

I took pictures of them all but I wasn't happy with them. I thought I had the timer on so that when I pressed the button to snap the picture it would wait a couple of seconds before taking the picture. Since I have it on a tripod that would mean that the movement from my pushing the button wouldn't be seen and the pictures would be clearer.

Turns out it had been too long since I used that feature of this camera so I didn't have the timer on at all and the pictures turned out blurrier than I was happy with. I had to go to the Canon site and download the manual (from 2007) so I could remind myself how to use the timer.

Now, as soon as my friend gets here, we're off to the basement of the local Rockler's store for the Front Range Woodturners meeting so there won't be any pictures today. The photo setup will stay intact on the table so it shouldn't be a problem to get the pictures up here tomorrow.


----------



## kweinert (Feb 8, 2012)

*Wine Stoppers, 'set' of 12*

These were all ordered by the same person. Since they're meant for Christmas gifts this year she specified it was OK for them all to be different, so different they all are.

I finally got my camera sorted out so I'll be posting all 12 pictures with their hardware and everything, additionally with some notes on some of them. There are 3 different hardware finishes: Chrome, Black Titanium, and Gold Titanium.

Brazilian Guava (Guabillo)






Bubinga





Cherry
This was $0.46 in the scrap bin at Woodcraft





Chocolate Heart
There was some discussion about what this really is. I found two references to CH, one an African hardwood, very heavy. This is not that wood as it is surprisingly light. The other reference I found was that it could be a relative of Mimosa. The learned opinions on this forum thought that it could likely be mango.





Gabon Ebony
This has one brown streak in it which shows in this picture.





Flame Box Elder
Wood from Kevin. I left the holes unfilled.





Maple, light burl
I burned the ring in just to add a little interest. About 1/2 the people I've shown these to comment on the burned groove.





Maple, burl and spalt
This came from a spectacular blank but the end this came from had what looked to be a 'dead' spot. Mostly grey, not much/any spalt showing, etc. I decided to cut from this end first and cut it smaller so that if it didn't work I didn't lose much. Turned out pretty good, the 'dead' bit of it is showing in this picture.





Olive burl
I find that I'm really liking the look olive, as do many of the people I've shown these to.





There were two of these that I did a more elaborate 'top' on and I've added an extra picture to each one to show this. Here's the first one:





Osage Orange
This one looks pretty good even if it's not how I envisioned it. The bottom piece was supposed to be a bead and another feature. I didn't see it when I was turning, but it didn't sound right while I was sanding and i took a look. there was a big chunk missing from it so I just got out the skew and 'fixed' it.





This is the other one with more of an embellishment on the top:





Purpleheart





Zebrawood


----------

